# WINC Podcast: "What are they doing with Miro?" ... "Stop screwing him!"



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm not a fan of the gamer stuff either but this is what Miro wants to do. He's choosing his character. He's gonna be over regardless just through natural charisma alone. If there were crowds, I'm certain his reactions would be strong even now.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Don't blame AEW. They don't have writers. Miro is just overrated as fuck and people need to accept that. He likes this goofy bullshit and straight up says you're not a real fan if you complain about it.*


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

I don't mind a gamer gimmick overall, never hurt New Day or anything, but they're just doing it horribly, especially last night... It's like "Oh no! His Series X got turned off on the home screen while not even playing anything or having a game inserted! The horror!". Also that whole "My wife bought me that!" line came off very bad right after Survivor Series tbh...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I've been saying it since day one when people used to jerk it to him in WWE and complain about how 'misused' he was in WWE.

He's overrated by his idiotic fans and sucks. Man, it's great being proven right on something you've been dead on about since day one.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

The guy is booking himself so if they have a problem attack him and not the company


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Showstopper said:


> I've been saying it since day one when people used to jerk it to him in WWE and complain about how 'misused' he was in WWE.
> 
> He's overrated by his idiotic fans and sucks. Man, it's great being proven right on something you've been dead on about since day one.


Proven right on what though? Being over-rated on his idea of character work? 

He was never over-rated in WWE. The Bulgarian Crusher and Rusev Day were both over and his in-ring work has always been solid. 

His idea of an on-screen character is shoddy but his actual charisma and talent is not over-rated at all.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

I'm not suprised that those guys don't know that the video game character is Miro's idea.

I mean those guys are stupid enough to say that Cargill is in couple with Shaq......


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

I don't care if this is Miro's idea or not, this is when management needs to step in and say "no, this is stupid, we're not doing this." Creative freedom is great, but there needs to be "some" filtering being done.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Proven right on what though? Being over-rated on his idea of character work?
> 
> He was never over-rated in WWE. The Bulgarian Crusher and Rusev Day were both over and his in-ring work has always been solid.
> 
> His idea of an on-screen character is shoddy but his actual charisma and talent is not over-rated at all.


He is overrated big time. If he was charismatic and talented as some say he is, he'd certainly be able to make his OWN idea of a character of what he wants to be actually work.


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I'm not a fan of the gamer stuff either but this is what Miro wants to do. He's choosing his character. He's gonna be over regardless just through natural charisma alone. If there were crowds, I'm certain his reactions would be strong even now.


So if ricochet is happy with the way he's booked does that make his booking objectively good? Same applies to miro


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Showstopper said:


> He is overrated big time. If he was charismatic and talented as some say he is, he'd certainly be able to make his OWN idea of a character of what he wants to be actually work.


That's the thing though we don't know if it's working or not. I would be more willing to bet money that the crowd would love it as opposed to hating it. Not because they like the fact that he's a "gamer" but because crowds have always responded to charisma generally well. He's also a brute when he gets serious so I think people are smart enough to realize that this is just part of his character and not the whole thing.



Christopher Near said:


> So if ricochet is happy with the way he's booked does that make his booking objectively good? Same applies to miro


It's good to some people, others not so much. AEW usually listens to their audience so if crowds return and they realize that it's not working, they will change it up in a heartbeat. Miro himself would change it. That's the good thing about AEW, they are free to experiment and tweak things based on the reactions they get.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

prosperwithdeen said:


> That's the thing though we don't know if it's working or not. I would be more willing to bet money that the crowd would love it as opposed to hating it. Not because they like the fact that he's a "gamer" but because crowds have always responded to charisma generally well. He's also a brute when he gets serious so I think people are smart enough to realize that this is just part of his character and not the whole thing.
> 
> 
> 
> It's good to some people, others not so much. AEW usually listens to their audience so if crowds return and they realize that it's not working, they will change it up in a heartbeat. Miro himself would change it. That's the good thing about AEW, they are free to experiment and tweak things based on the reactions they get.


We do know it's not working and has been abysmal.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Showstopper said:


> We do know it's not working and has been abysmal.


I'll wait for live reactions before making the final judgment. Don't get me wrong I think he can come up with something better than being a gamer, but more questionable acts have gotten over in the past so it's still a wait and see for me.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Look I'm a big fan of Miro, and I get he's enjoying his gamer gimmick and it's something he wants to do. But come on man, you could be so much more in AEW, you're already one of the top 5 guys based on name alone, you could easily dominate the midcard and push the main event scene.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

He was overhyped and overrated.

People claiming that he had charisma don't know what the ef they're talking about. And now he's in a lame Tag Team with a jobber. Good on him to know his ceiling, that whiny little b*tch.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

El Hammerstone said:


> I don't care if this is Miro's idea or not, this is when management needs to step in and say "no, this is stupid, we're not doing this." Creative freedom is great, but there needs to be "some" filtering being done.


Absolutely. You have a guy like Miro, who IS charismatic and who has an amazing look and a great ring-style and you allow yourselves to waste him and potentially damage his career because of the principal of creative freedom? Yeah nah there's gotta be limits. Things gotta be within reason.

And his character right now is unreasonably bad. I've never cared for Rusev and I do think he's overrated but he does have talent, he does have fans, he does have potential. I can see how a gamer gimmick could've worked and could've been popular. We live in the Twitch Era, of course you could make that work. But the way Rusev is doing it is repulsive, it's stupid as shit. That's a problem for management to address


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

I dont care what miro wants, if a gimmick is problematic, its up to the powers that be to step in. How are people supposed to take him seriously when its time to push him up the card? Also when is this wedding taking place?


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

Miro should just play someones silent bodyguard. He has a tough look but looks like a clown when he tries to get in a character that requires personality.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Whenever he's been in the ring, he's looked impressive and explosive. Out of the ring, this gamer gimmick might work better if he was a babyface. As a heel, it seems almost like he's humoring Kip and holding himself back.

Of all the big men in AEW, I feel like Miro is the most ready-made to main event. Honestly, I think he could be a major star but needs to get more serious.


----------



## kamaro011 (Jan 3, 2012)

I want Miro while doing Gamer Twitch gimmick, he is also being a badass and alpha male while doing that stuff. It's a shitty gimmick on paper, but if he make it as serious and cool thing to do. He will make that shit into gold.

The problem is either the management or miro itself isn't creative enough to think and pulling it off.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Honestly, I’m fine with Miro allowing himself to look like a goofball with his gamer character (and probably lowering the ceiling on him too for the foreseeable future). 

They have better newer/big men who are promising too in Lance Archer, Eddie Kingston, and Ricky Starks anyway.



Showstopper said:


> We do know it's not working and has been abysmal.


Oh snap! You’ve been keeping up Dynamite too lately? 

I think their episodes have been even more entertaining overall ever since Pac made his return a few weeks ago :lol


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

He obviously has no instincts. The things about him that were interesting in the WWE was Vince’s doing. Miro can get fucked into obscurity forever.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Nobody is defending Miro's gimmick.

What we are saying is AEW is not screwing him (like those 2 guys are saying on the podcast), he is screwing himself.

Khan didn't come with this idea, it's Miro.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

The promotion is responsible for what it promotes. Miro is an idiot, but AEW doesn’t get a pass because it’s “his idea.” Wtf?


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

The Wood said:


> The promotion is responsible for what it promotes. Miro is an idiot, but AEW doesn’t get a pass because it’s “his idea.” Wtf?


It's absolutely ridiculous. Are people trying to suggest he booked himself?

He might have come up with the character but 100% it's Tony Khan and Cody Rhodes booking him in that spot, having him tag with Kip Sabian, long competitive match with Janela and Kiss etc

Stuff people are bringing up Hogan in WCW didn't have that much creative control lol



The Wood said:


> He obviously has no instincts. The things about him that were interesting in the WWE was Vince’s doing. Miro can get fucked into obscurity forever.


Yes and also massively benefited from Lana's presence as monster heel then English's presence during Rusev day run.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I’m not surprised to hear the inmates are running the asylum, but it is jarring to hear people acting as if that is the way things are meant to be.

#SloppyShop


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

Miro is exhibit A for anyone making an argument for scripted promos. He's been a huge letdown so far


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

Omega comes across a more genuine videogame nerd than Miro and Kip and that's not even his gimmick.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Maybe. Just maybe, he enjoys what he is doing?


----------



## kamaro011 (Jan 3, 2012)

Erik. said:


> Maybe. Just maybe, he enjoys what he is doing?


He enjoy burying himself???

Does he not want a higher aspiration and presenting better value for himself as wrestler?

He doing this only lowering his value as wrestler, but hey if he enjoy burying himself. Good for him, i hope it's worth for most of disappointed Miro fans.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think this is an example of maybe having to reign some guys in sometimes. Like let Miro be a bit goofy, that's one of his strengths. But like keep him focused.

That being said, I'm sure the eventual Miro and Kip vs Best Friends match will be good.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Erik. said:


> Maybe. Just maybe, he enjoys what he is doing?


Who cares?! The goal of wrestling isn’t to bore a crowd but have a good time yourself. That’s actually fucking over your audience.

Remember when art required skill and artists actually used to sometimes suffer for it?


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Miro got over with smarks as a midcard comedy act. This is who he is.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

kamaro011 said:


> He enjoy burying himself???
> 
> Does he not want a higher aspiration and presenting better value for himself as wrestler?
> 
> He doing this only lowering his value as wrestler, but hey if he enjoy burying himself. Good for him, i hope it's worth for most of disappointed Miro fans.


Or maybe he doesn't see it as burying himself.

Crazy isn't it that people, including a wrestler, may actually have a different opinion!


----------



## kamaro011 (Jan 3, 2012)

Erik. said:


> Or maybe he doesn't see it as burying himself.
> 
> Crazy isn't it that people, including a wrestler, may actually have a different opinion!


Oh yeah absolutely, he can enjoying of what he is doing right now.

But that doesn't mean the fans can't give him a criticism and voicing their displeasure on how he is handling his character.

It's a shitty gimmick, the thing is it can actually work and turn it gold. But either The Management or Miro itself doen't have enough creativity and talent to pull it off.


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

The problem's not Miro as a talent, it's the gimmick - video gamer best man whatever it is. If the gimmick is a result of the creative freedom Miro's been given by TK then it needs to be taken off him asap, for his own good.

I get that Miro doesn't want to be typecast, but he's got the tools to be a cross between Nikita Koloff and the Iron Sheik, two greats. He's in a unique position to do that, so why pick a gimmick anyone on the roster could do ? Many of them better than he can.


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

..and who the fuck cares what these guys say?


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

Their segment and fight with Best Friends was kinda neat but still this gamer gimmick sucks. I dont like Miro as a tag team guy either especially with someone as uninteresting as Sabian. Penelopes cute though so I'm biased in regards to her. Keep her around. 😉


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

It was a bad segment last night. Mostly the verbalizing during the fight, and given Best Friends had that violent parking lot brawl the bumps looked weak. 

I really have no issue with Miro's booking. He was damned if he did, damned if he didn't. If he came in as a ME guy folks would have whined about another WWE guy coming in with a rocket push. So he comes in on the undercard, biding his time while the established uppercard plays itself out. I think at any moment Miro can flip a switch and obliterate Kip and rocket into the ME scene based on his look and ring work. 

Also Miro probably makes more money on his social medias than he does wrestling. His character is basically appealing to his twitch subscribers and the like. It's up to Tony Khan if he wants to put this on television.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

lol Miro’s not overrated. Apparently he’s underrated, if anything, if going by this thread.

Yeah, the gimmick sucks. He still usually delivers on a segment by segment basis. His match with Trent was really good. Talent wise he’s still one of the best. Needs to figure out the gimmick tho.


----------



## Runaway (Feb 14, 2020)

Hope he eventually turns it around but Miro has been nothing more than a bad boring goof so far. I don't think you could have a worse debut even if you were being sabotaged.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

I wasn't aware anyone was screwing him in the first place. Well except Lana.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

He has potential to be a Rikishi level talent. A midcard beast who can occasionally fill in at the top. Rikishi had Scotty and Grandmaster bring his personality out to the audience, and Miro had English (who was the star of Rusev day and randomly buried) in the WWE but no one here yet.

He needs to stop being silly, start taking this shit seriously, and partner up with an entertaining character(s) who can talk. I'm not even a fan of his but this is obvious stuff.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

Here’s the difference, WWE at least knew what to do with Rusev, they just didn’t want to push him higher in the card.

Miro has zero clue what to do with himself and exposed himself as being talentless.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

the thing with Miro is that he's focusing on the wrong aspect of his personality. he loves games, fine. but i dont see the point of this gamer gimmick.

what he should focus on and emphasise is his laid back nature. He should be relaxed and "taking it easy" most of the time, until he snaps and that's when the Bulgarian brute comes out. the way he debuted was fantastic. laid back in gucci, not taking anything seriously, but when he entered you could see there was something within him that wanted to come out. he's been doing that, but there's been too much focus on video games.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Erik. said:


> Or maybe he doesn't see it as burying himself.
> 
> Crazy isn't it that people, including a wrestler, may actually have a different opinion!


His opinion makes him an idiot then. He shouldn’t be there for have it.

TK is paying a lot of money for this guy too. You’d think he’d be annoyed to go online and see almost everyone trashing this gimmick BECAUSE IT’S HORRIBLE!


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I'm just so annoyed by this thread. God damn, some people really will defend AEW on anything.



prosperwithdeen said:


> I'm not a fan of the gamer stuff either but this is what Miro wants to do. He's choosing his character. He's gonna be over regardless just through natural charisma alone. If there were crowds, I'm certain his reactions would be strong even now.


First, he's not that charismatic

Second, yes the crowd probably would respond because they cheer anything in AEW. Just like TNA in 2005 had no real heels because the fans loved everyone except Jarrett.

Third, he shouldn't be choosing his character



rbl85 said:


> The guy is booking himself so if they have a problem attack him and not the company


This is such a stupid stance

Rusev would've come in with the idea and it would've been given a thumbs up. You think it's Rusev budgeting for broken video game consoles and writing angles involving this on TV? No. It's "Great booker" Tony Khan who thinks this bullshit is a good idea so I will attack Rusev for being piss poor creatively but will attack AEW even further because they don't know it's shitty creative.



3venflow said:


> Whenever he's been in the ring, he's looked impressive and explosive. Out of the ring, this gamer gimmick might work better if he was a babyface. As a heel, it seems almost like he's humoring Kip and holding himself back.
> 
> Of all the big men in AEW, I feel like Miro is the most ready-made to main event. Honestly, I think he could be a major star but needs to get more serious.


No. Nobody wants to see a gimmick on national television that's sole defining feature is "I'm a gamer". Nobody cares if Miro's video game console gets broken, nobody is going to pay to see a main event featuring the video game guy, you can turn him face, heel, tweener and do all three again he will NEVER get over (Except with the 750,000 AEW superfans) doing this stupid gimmick.



rbl85 said:


> Nobody is defending Miro's gimmick.
> 
> What we are saying is AEW is not screwing him (like those 2 guys are saying on the podcast), he is screwing himself.
> 
> Khan didn't come with this idea, it's Miro.


KHAN IS IN CHARGE! KHAN IS PUTTING IT ON TV EVERY WEEK! HOLY SHITTTTTT!!



Erik. said:


> Maybe. Just maybe, he enjoys what he is doing?


Who gives a fuck what he enjoys? I enjoy eating Chinese Food and going to the beach. Should I just throw myself on TV doing those two things? No, because they're fucking boring unless you're me.



Erik. said:


> Or maybe he doesn't see it as burying himself.
> 
> Crazy isn't it that people, including a wrestler, may actually have a different opinion!


Anyone who doesn't know this is bad knows fuck all about wrestling, I'm sorry.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Tell ‘em, Chip.

I saw some of the posts saying it was Miro’s idea, but holy shit at the idea that AEW isn’t responsible for what goes on its TV.


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

If it’s really Rusev’s idea and AEW are rolling with this video game character than Tony Khan is a bigger mark than I gave him credit for. At the end of the day even if it’s Rusev’s idea it’s on AEW for allowing it on tv.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> *I'm just so annoyed by this thread*. God damn, some people really will defend AEW on anything.


Feel free to continue staying annoyed then. It's pretty funny :lol



> KHAN IS IN CHARGE! KHAN IS PUTTING IT ON TV EVERY WEEK! HOLY SHITTTTTT!!


Wow, you might want to calm the hell down here. You're throwing a temper tantrum on here again.

I don't even like Miro or his stupid gamer character, but you don't see me getting all furious about it (or even flipping off the company too over this).

Anyway, I'm sure that Tony Khan knows what he is doing. Please proceed to throw another tantrum over the fact that he's running the company well by delivering entertaining shows on a consistent basis (especially since around Full Gear time).

My big advice for AEW though is for them to not listen to the whiny complaints of failing wrestling promoters here (especially in this case). Ignore their pessimistic and cynical critics who'll just trash on the company regardless. Instead, they should just continue focusing on giving out an entertaining product for all the (grateful) wrestling fans out there.



> Anyone who doesn't know this is bad knows fuck all about wrestling, I'm sorry.


I'm sorry to anyone too who has to deal with your nonsensical overreactions on here. You don't seem to understand (good) wrestling too tbh, but it's all good though. You can take notes by following the footsteps of AEW and NJPW since both of those companies seem to be thriving atm in spite of the pandemic.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

DammitChrist said:


> Feel free to continue staying annoyed then. It's pretty funny :lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not furious over the gimmick just find the "Welp, AEW has no control over it because it's Rusev's idea so move on!" shockingly stupid. It's infuriating just how badly people will try and defend AEW, just cop to it being a bad idea, it's okay to say that.

I like to offer creative freedom also, one time I had a female wrestler and a male wrestler come to me, say they wanted to wrestle one another and the female would pin the male via roll up. The male is a regional MMA fighter, has wrestled in multiple countries, held national titles in wrestling etc. My response was "No, I don't like this idea" and I didn't book it, Tony can do the same but chooses not to therefore he's just as bad.

You're sure Tony is doing a good job but lets be real, how much do YOU know? I'll take your word on the shows being good since Full Gear, I haven't watched any.

I do understand good wrestling which is why I find AEW so bad.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

DO PEOPLE UNDERSTAND THAT YOU CAN TYPE IN ALL CAPS WITHOUT ACTUALLY MELTING DOWN IN REALITY?!?!

Of course someone will focus on the emphasis Chip placed there (probably more out of bewilderment than anything) than the actual point.

If you want to talk about thriving during the pandemic, how about WWE? Record profits. SmackDown recently got over 2.2 million viewers. For a show that has dipped below 2 million before on FOX, getting back to 2.2 million is actually really impressive.

Are they good wrestling?


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

Yes miro might be the stupidest fuck in all of wrestling

"Hurr hurr me like video game. That my churractur"

"You no real fan! Haturrr"


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

“Vince McMahon was right” is not a phrase I want to hear this much in my head.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

The Wood said:


> “Vince McMahon was right” is not a phrase I want to hear this much in my head.


tbf, I still do think Miro has (or perhaps had) a lot of untapped potential, AEW shitting the bed doesn't really convince me otherwise. I think Miro could have fit like a glove into NJPW or MLW for instance.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Man, you need to calm down too about Miro and his mediocre character :lol


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

It's partially Miro's fault but Khan is the one signing off in the terrible gimmick. Khan looks like your typical video game geek so it doesn't surprise me that he'd go for it.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I'm just so annoyed by this thread. God damn, some people really will defend AEW on anything.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You never miss Chip, bringing some sense here once again.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

The Wood said:


> “Vince McMahon was right” is not a phrase I want to hear this much in my head.


It's not something you wanna hear but something you gotta hear sometimes unfortunately


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

El Hammerstone said:


> tbf, I still do think Miro has (or perhaps had) a lot of untapped potential, AEW shitting the bed doesn't really convince me otherwise. I think Miro could have fit like a glove into NJPW or MLW for instance.


He could do all the same things again, but I don’t think I could bring myself to care again. But that’s me.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

If MJF wanted to have a gimmick where he dressed like Charlie Brown and dabbed instead of cutting promos, the AEW superfans would still defend it and say "well it was his decision!".

Bookers book, wrestlers wrestle.

Miro is the perfect example of no one in the company having the balls to say "no" to a stupid idea that doesn't belong on a wrestling program.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

If Pac decided to have a killer gimmick where he wanted to destroy or torture the limbs/body parts of his opponents, and this violent angle eventually led to him beating Kenny Omega for the world title in the main-event of a ppv; the obnoxious AEW super-critics would still find a way to moan about this by claiming that Pac's character isn't "believable."


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

It wouldn’t be believable if he had just lost to The Butcher & The Blade. The criticisms in here are _because_ PAC isn’t get pushed, not because he is.


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

I get the logic with the videogamer gimmick. I really do.
Videogames are popular, hell some youtubers and twitch streamers popularity far overtake any active pro wrestler nowadays. In a way it's not too different from the "hollywood superstar" type of gimmick. I understand the logic in it. You get your stars on twitch, the twitch gets kids and teens to check the shit they're tied to and so on.
I just don't think Miro was the right guy for this kind of gimmick. I mean is his twitch stream even that popular? I dunno, Ifeel like Kip by himself being an annoying millenial dipship who dabs and does prank videos and then gets beaten the shit out of him and whatnot fits better than Miro somehow being the gamer out of the two.

That's my 2cents at least.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

DammitChrist said:


> If Pac decided to have a killer gimmick where he wanted to destroy or torture the limbs/body parts of his opponents, and this violent angle eventually led to him beating Kenny Omega for the world title in the main-event of a ppv; the obnoxious AEW super-critics would still find a way to moan about this by claiming that Pac's character isn't "believable."


AEW’s version of a killer character that tortured people’s limbs would likely be more of a shitty horror movie with Pac literally cutting people’s limbs off in a bad cinematic segment than an actual interesting wrestling angle.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I'm just so annoyed by this thread. God damn, some people really will defend AEW on anything.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great post @Chip Chipperson.


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

to me, Rusev's most entertaining feud was the Summer Rae/Dolph/Lana angle. I don't mind him in that comedy role but I don't like the new look he has, the whole video game / streamer gimmick and not having Lana, Summer or someone by his side (I guess he does have that I just haven't been paying attention to his current storyline). this is a minor nitpick but the name Miro doesn't have the same energy and brute sounding like Rusev. 

I really liked him in WWE aside from the Lashley angle. personally would have liked to see him and Jinder's tag team go further other than just losing to New Day and Enzo & Cass.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Is it just me that seems fine with this? He is obviously paying his dues since he doesn't have the same clout as someone like Y2J or Moxley. Being in a tag team and showcased as the stronger big man is not that bad. Videogame playing gimmick is just another gimmick of someone obsessed with a hobby or something. No different from a gimmick of someone loving music or someone loving beer. They simply used items associated with the hobby like a guitar or cans of beer as props for the wrestler. In this case they are using fake arcade machines and consoles. Heck the Undertaker had an urn as a prop ffs.

Also, Cena, HBK, Kurt, and many more have shown one can be a serious badass while being funny and still be booked in the main event. Not sure why this is still a thorn in people's perception of which type of gimmick are allowed for wrestlers higher up the card.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

FriedTofu said:


> Is it just me that seems fine with this? He is obviously paying his dues since he doesn't have the same clout as someone like Y2J or Moxley. Being in a tag team and showcased as the stronger big man is not that bad. Videogame playing gimmick is just another gimmick of someone obsessed with a hobby or something. No different from a gimmick of someone loving music or someone loving beer. They simply used items associated with the hobby like a guitar or cans of beer as props for the wrestler. In this case they are using fake arcade machines and consoles. Heck the Undertaker had an urn as a prop ffs.
> 
> Also, Cena, HBK, Kurt, and many more have shown one can be a serious badass while being funny and still be booked in the main event. Not sure why this is still a thorn in people's perception of which type of gimmick are allowed for wrestlers higher up the card.


All the examples of gimmicks you used are horrible.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The gimmick just feels shallow as of now. It's kind of like Chuck Palumboo's biker gimmick near the end of his WWE run. Sure in real life Chuck was into motorcycles to the point he runs a shop now, but the character never went anywhere. He'd ride his bike to the ring and occasionally be shown working on it backstage, but him doing what he liked alone wasn't enough to be interesting.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

The Wood said:


> All the examples of gimmicks you used are horrible.


Austin and Sandman are horrible gimmicks?


----------



## kamaro011 (Jan 3, 2012)

FriedTofu said:


> Austin and Sandman are horrible gimmicks?


If they have no talent, creativity and using it horribly. Yeah, great gimmick will become shit quickly if the person didn't properly used that gimmick to the fullest extent.

Shit gimmick can become great, if the person in question is talented enough to pull it off. I mean for example back in 2002-2003, A white rapper gimmick is unthinkable and almost surely be a failure. Yet John Cena is talented enough to use it and propelled himself to main event player with that gimmick.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

i agree his gimmick sucks and hes a lower midcard act


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

FriedTofu said:


> Austin and Sandman are horrible gimmicks?


Austin’s gimmick was not that he “liked beer,” lol.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

I am not really enjoying it but everyone can’t be pushed to the moon at the same time I guess. I do hope they have something in store for him. I see him as an upper mid card talent, who occasionally pops up into the main event scene to put over the title holders.


----------



## kamaro011 (Jan 3, 2012)

The Wood said:


> “Vince McMahon was right” is not a phrase I want to hear this much in my head.


Those Vince Derangement Syndrome man, i really hate myself to being proven wrong by Vince Freakin McMahon.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

kamaro011 said:


> Those Vince Derangement Syndrome man, i really hate myself to being proven wrong by Vince Freakin McMahon.


Miro, Brodie Lee, Matt Hardy — is there a guy that he’s been proven wrong about in AEW? Probably the best crossover guys have been The Revival, and they’re just basically the same, lol.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

The Wood said:


> Miro, Brodie Lee, Matt Hardy — is there a guy that he’s been proven wrong about in AEW? Probably the best crossover guys have been The Revival, and they’re just basically the same, lol.


Jericho is actually worse.
A lot worse.

I am genuinely curious as to how many ideas Vince rejected from Jericho or if this new found insanity is something he developed later in life.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

It does make you wonder. Surely this can’t be completely new? But this is the guy that refused to have merch made of him as a heel. Now he’s got Demo God stuff. He’s sold out all his own personal values.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

kamaro011 said:


> If they have no talent, creativity and using it horribly. Yeah, great gimmick will become shit quickly if the person didn't properly used that gimmick to the fullest extent.
> 
> Shit gimmick can become great, if the person in question is talented enough to pull it off. I mean for example back in 2002-2003, A white rapper gimmick is unthinkable and almost surely be a failure. Yet John Cena is talented enough to use it and propelled himself to main event player with that gimmick.


He is still workshopping it. All we have right now is two dudes interested in some niche interest and overreacting to people interrupting or dissing it. Not much different from typical wrestling gimmicks of the past, just with a different hook that maybe younger audiences can relate to more.



The Wood said:


> Austin’s gimmick was not that he “liked beer,” lol.


The beer baths and celebration with beer says loving beer is an important part of his gimmick and character.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Don't blame AEW. They don't have writers. Miro is just overrated as fuck and people need to accept that. He likes this goofy bullshit and straight up says you're not a real fan if you complain about it.*


I dont think its so much that Miro is overrated, as much as it just that it turns out after everything the guys happy being an irrelevant comedy low carder. 

We all expected more from Miro, but he's happily doing the exact same sort of nonsense he was stuck in WWE doing as Rusev. Difference is now he doesn't have that sweet theme music and his gimmick is the shits.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

FriedTofu said:


> He is still workshopping it. All we have right now is two dudes interested in some niche interest and overreacting to people interrupting or dissing it. Not much different from typical wrestling gimmicks of the past, just with a different hook that maybe younger audiences can relate to more.
> 
> 
> The beer baths and celebration with beer says loving beer is an important part of his gimmick and character.


Austin drinking beer was a side effect of him being the working class man. His gimmick is as that he was driven world-class ass-kicker who would stop at nothing to get to the top, even fucking up his boss.

Drinking beer was Hawk’s gimmick. Very different things.


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

I dunno about you guys but from what I've seen Brodie was pretty good as a wrestler and character in AEW.
I don't think he fits the Vince was right ordeal you guys are mentioning


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Thomazbr said:


> I dunno about you guys but from what I've seen Brodie was pretty good as a wrestler and character in AEW.
> I don't think he fits the Vince was right ordeal you guys are mentioning


He was never better than when he was Luke Harper in The Wyatt Family. The gimmick is bad and his work has been underwhelming.


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

I disagree.
Now I've heard that the beginning of his run in AEW wasn't the best but I begin watching this promotion around the time where Eddie debuted and I feel pretty confident in saying Brodie did a pretty commendable job there. In fact the only fucked up thing is that his reign should've lasted way longer instead of being a transitional thing for Cody to make his TV Show.


----------



## kamaro011 (Jan 3, 2012)

The Wood said:


> He was never better than when he was Luke Harper in The Wyatt Family. The gimmick is bad and his work has been underwhelming.


I always see him as follower and even at his best a second in command in the group. He is alright as a single midcarder and that his ceiling he will be. He is akward and out of place if he put in main event status.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> I dont think its so much that Miro is overrated, as much as it just that it turns out after everything the guys happy being an irrelevant comedy low carder.
> 
> We all expected more from Miro, but he's happily doing the exact same sort of nonsense he was stuck in WWE doing as Rusev. Difference is now he doesn't have that sweet theme music and his gimmick is the shits.


*My main issue is that people have blamed WWE for holding him back for the last five years, whether it be with an evil foreigner gimmick or comedy gimmick, yet he enjoys doing the same type of shit in a company with almost complete creative freedom. His fans need to accept that he's never going to be what you want him to be and he doesn't care about your opinion if you disagree.*


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

He's literally been there for 2 months. The overreactions on this forum and with wrestling fans in general are astonishing.


----------



## Qudhufo (Jun 25, 2019)

2015: Came to the ring in a tank in front of 76,976 people to wrestle the biggest star in wrestling at the time for a championship.

2020: Is promoting his internet video game channel on TV and is having competitive matches with guys half his size.



Lol what a joke.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Thomazbr said:


> I disagree.
> Now I've heard that the beginning of his run in AEW wasn't the best but I begin watching this promotion around the time where Eddie debuted and I feel pretty confident in saying Brodie did a *pretty commendable* job there. In fact the only fucked up thing is that his reign should've lasted way longer instead of being a transitional thing for Cody to make his TV Show.


What about what he was doing was pretty commendable? His ring work is still fine like it's always been. It's not like he was killing the character work though. 



FaceTime Heel said:


> He's literally been there for 2 months. The overreactions on this forum and with wrestling fans in general are astonishing.


He could turn around of course, but 2½ months in seems like a fair amount of time to say "hey this isn't going well". No different than how sports fans aren't going to give a new player a full season to judge if they're fitting. No different than how TV fans aren't going to give a character a season before determining if they like them.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Qudhufo said:


> 2020: Is promoting his internet video game channel on TV


*BY CHOICE! *


----------



## Qudhufo (Jun 25, 2019)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *BY CHOICE! *


Can’t believe some imbeciles are defending his video game bullshit.

Today’s "wrestlers” and their "smark” fans legitimately piss me off.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I'm just so annoyed by this thread. God damn, some people really will defend AEW on anything.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1.) He's pretty damn charismatic. He has a general likability to him and the crowd can sense it. You said you haven't watched WWE since forever and he hasn't shown any promo work in AEW as of yet so you have no idea.

2.) Cheer anything? Then why weren't Britt Baker and Hangman getting the desired reactions from the crowd before their character changes? Why has Cody been getting booed lately? Why do SCU get almost no reaction when they come out? You have no idea what you're talking about. People cheer what they think is entertaining to them and either boo or stay quiet for stuff that they don't find entertaining. If that was the case in TNA as well then that doesn't mean that they mindlessly "cheer anything".

3.) But if he chose a character that you absolutely loved, then you'd be all about him choosing his character huh?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Qudhufo said:


> Can’t believe some *imbeciles* are defending his video game bullshit.


Yep, using crude name-calling here will totally get you far.

You're 'totally' worth taking seriously here.



> Today’s "wrestlers” and their "smark” fans legitimately piss me off.


Believe it or not, the current crop of talents DO consist of actual professional wrestlers. It doesn't matter if that frustrates you because that doesn't change the fact that they're wrestlers.

By all means, continue to get pissed off then by the rational/passionate 'smarks' :lol

You anti-smarks are awful.


----------



## Qudhufo (Jun 25, 2019)

DammitChrist said:


> Yep, using crude name-calling here will totally get you far.
> 
> You're 'totally' worth taking seriously here.
> 
> ...


Oh it’s u again...


I had a feeling u were gonna quote me after dissing u moronic smarks.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Qudhufo said:


> Oh it’s u again...
> 
> 
> I had a feeling u were gonna quote me after dissing *u moronic smarks.*


Thanks for proving my previous point about the bad anti-smarks.


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

There's no one in this forum who isn't a smark


----------



## herbski (May 9, 2013)

La Parka said:


> If MJF wanted to have a gimmick where he dressed like Charlie Brown and dabbed instead of cutting promos, the AEW superfans would still defend it and say "well it was his decision!".
> 
> Bookers book, wrestlers wrestle.
> 
> Miro is the perfect example of no one in the company having the balls to say "no" to a stupid idea that doesn't belong on a wrestling program.


Logged into basically post this lol, well just requote what you already said. Wrestlers should certainly have creative freedom for their characters, but they shouldn't be booking them unless they have a proven track record as a booker.


----------



## NahFam (Sep 12, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I'll wait for live reactions before making the final judgment. Don't get me wrong I think he can come up with something better than being a gamer, but more questionable acts have gotten over in the past so it's still a wait and see for me.


"That doesn't mean he's over if he's cheered with live crowds. The AEW audience are fat, basement dwelling losers and stuff. So... yeah, totally not over with the casuals. "

I can see it now.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Qudhufo said:


> Can’t believe some imbeciles are defending his video game bullshit.
> 
> Today’s "wrestlers” and their "smark” fans legitimately piss me off.


Love how blunt and to-the-point you are. Welcome!



prosperwithdeen said:


> 1.) He's pretty damn charismatic. He has a general likability to him and the crowd can sense it. You said you haven't watched WWE since forever and he hasn't shown any promo work in AEW as of yet so you have no idea.
> 
> 2.) Cheer anything? Then why weren't Britt Baker and Hangman getting the desired reactions from the crowd before their character changes? Why has Cody been getting booed lately? Why do SCU get almost no reaction when they come out? You have no idea what you're talking about. People cheer what they think is entertaining to them and either boo or stay quiet for stuff that they don't find entertaining. If that was the case in TNA as well then that doesn't mean that they mindlessly "cheer anything".
> 
> 3.) But if he chose a character that you absolutely loved, then you'd be all about him choosing his character huh?


1) That’s _their_ fault! It’s AEW’s responsibility to give its acts the best chance possible of getting over. They don’t get points for delegating their duty.

Rusev’s charisma was all in Vince McMahon’s structure. Without that, he’s just a biggish guy with the “anything I do is good” mentality.

2) They need to insult WWE creative more.

3) The end result actually does dictate whether an idea is good or not, yes.



DammitChrist said:


> Yep, using crude name-calling here will totally get you far.
> 
> You're 'totally' worth taking seriously here.
> 
> ...


You name-call people all the time. The underlying point the poster made was excellent. You’re not rational.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The Wood said:


> You name-call people all the time. The underlying point the poster made was excellent. You’re not rational.


No, I haven't said anything nasty like that lately.

Hey, if you want to blindly defend his remark about him claiming that some AEW fans are "imbeciles" for being optimistic about Miro's questionable booking. That's on you for being irrational too.

He really can't be taken seriously at all for that silly reply. If that's supposed to be an "excellent" point from him, then that's a big yikes from me since those are some low standards there.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> 1.) He's pretty damn charismatic. He has a general likability to him and the crowd can sense it. You said you haven't watched WWE since forever and he hasn't shown any promo work in AEW as of yet so you have no idea.
> 
> 2.) Cheer anything? Then why weren't Britt Baker and Hangman getting the desired reactions from the crowd before their character changes? Why has Cody been getting booed lately? Why do SCU get almost no reaction when they come out? You have no idea what you're talking about. People cheer what they think is entertaining to them and either boo or stay quiet for stuff that they don't find entertaining. If that was the case in TNA as well then that doesn't mean that they mindlessly "cheer anything".
> 
> 3.) But if he chose a character that you absolutely loved, then you'd be all about him choosing his character huh?


1. Fair point but we're talking AEW, he hasn't really shown any of this charisma in AEW just yet.

2. Yes, TNA fans mindlessly cheered pretty much everyone except Jarrett or people associated with Jarrett. I think eventually it changed a little bit but in those early Impact Zone years it was a very smarky crowd who cheered everyone for being good. AEW fans generally cheer everything although you bring up a few points where they obviously didn't.

3. If the character was awesome I'd praise him, yeah. Even if it was a good gimmick but I wasn't really into it I'd praise him but "I play video games" is so shitty.



DammitChrist said:


> No, I haven't said anything nasty like that lately.
> 
> Hey, if you want to blindly defend his remark about him claiming that some AEW fans are "imbeciles" for being optimistic about Miro's questionable booking. That's on you for being irrational too.
> 
> He really can't be taken seriously at all for that silly reply. If that's supposed to be an "excellent" point from him, then that's a big yikes from me since those are some low standards there.


You and your mate Definition Of Technician say mean shit all the time especially in rants. I know rants is kind of the place for it but don't pretend you never say anything mean when you do.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Chip Chipperson said:


> 1. Fair point but we're talking AEW, he hasn't really shown any of this charisma in AEW just yet.
> 
> 2. Yes, TNA fans mindlessly cheered pretty much everyone except Jarrett or people associated with Jarrett. I think eventually it changed a little bit but in those early Impact Zone years it was a very smarky crowd who cheered everyone for being good. AEW fans generally cheer everything although you bring up a few points where they obviously didn't.
> 
> 3. If the character was awesome I'd praise him, yeah. Even if it was a good gimmick but I wasn't really into it I'd praise him but "I play video games" is so shitty.


I think on night 1 he did pretty well. Rocking all Gucci and emitting genuine happy energy with decent lines on the mic. The gamer stuff does suck and he hasn't shown much of that charisma since then but it's 100% there. He was great as Rusev in WWE and he will be even better charismatically with live crowds now that he has more freedom to be himself.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I think on night 1 he did pretty well. Rocking all Gucci and emitting genuine happy energy with decent lines on the mic. The gamer stuff does suck and he hasn't shown much of that charisma since then but it's 100% there. He was great as Rusev in WWE and he will be even better charismatically with live crowds now that he has more freedom to be himself.


I can't argue that point except disagree about his debut. Perhaps when live crowds are back he'll be awesome but I don't hold much hope for him.

By all means if I'm wrong feel free to bring this post up and I'll gladly admit I'm wrong.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Don't blame AEW. They don't have writers. Miro is just overrated as fuck and people need to accept that. He likes this goofy bullshit and straight up says you're not a real fan if you complain about it.*


Yeah man, this is all Miro. All his own choice and ideas. That said, he does have fantastic comedic timing and charisma, so he will eventually get it over after building some catchphrases and such that spawn from that comedic timing.

My biggest issue with him is in-ring. He talked a big game about finally being able to wrestle his own style and be free to be creative in-ring and do different stuff and be unique. Then as soon as I see him wrestle, he's copy and paste Rusev in every way from moveset to mannerisms. Was a huge disappointment to me, and I was super excited for him.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

The Wood said:


> “Vince McMahon was right” is not a phrase I want to hear this much in my head.


Good, I thought that was just me!

I hear that voice whenever I see him or Moxley.


----------



## kamaro011 (Jan 3, 2012)

JeSeGaN said:


> Good, I thought that was just me!
> 
> I hear that voice whenever I see him or Moxley.


Moxley is such huge disappointment, he going to AEW basically playing the exact same character like he does in WWE and to extent back to his CZW days.

Does he not realize while it is entertaining at first, it will eventually going old really fast. It does not help his look isn't helping at all, basically just angry dude that commonly you can find on the street. 

Sure he can talk pretty well, but he wasting it to play the same character he does throughout years. It didn't help that you will start to notice pattern what Moxley is going to say and that's boring.

He is upper midcarder at the best and if he does win world championship. He is not the guy that hold the championship very long, he at best it's just a transitional world champion.


----------



## Bit Bitterson (Sep 18, 2020)

Should have been a huge face. No idea why they went with a heel run. If he’s going to be heel, just run the foreigner gimmick back.


----------



## kamaro011 (Jan 3, 2012)

Bit Bitterson said:


> Should have been a huge face. No idea why they went with a heel run. If he’s going to be heel, just run the foreigner gimmick back.


No, we already seen in at his best on WWE run as foreign heel. AEW can't top that, so it's for the best they went another route.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

THANOS said:


> Yeah man, this is all Miro. All his own choice and ideas. That said, he does have fantastic comedic timing and charisma, so he will eventually get it over after building some catchphrases and such that spawn from that comedic timing.
> 
> My biggest issue with him is in-ring. He talked a big game about finally being able to wrestle his own style and be free to be creative in-ring and do different stuff and be unique. Then as soon as I see him wrestle, he's copy and paste Rusev in every way from moveset to mannerisms. Was a huge disappointment to me, and I was super excited for him.


*That's exactly how I feel. Miro is just a goofy Rusev. Literally no different than his comedy jobber booking in WWE.*


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Yep, as I said before, AEW has better big/promising men in the likes of Lance Archer, Eddie Kingston, and Ricky Starks anyway. They feel like bigger deals around the upper-card too (at least to me).


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Miro needs the crowd. 
Just like OC.

This feud shouldn't be happening now.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

FriedTofu said:


> Is it just me that seems fine with this? He is obviously paying his dues since he doesn't have the same clout as someone like Y2J or Moxley. Being in a tag team and showcased as the stronger big man is not that bad. Videogame playing gimmick is just another gimmick of someone obsessed with a hobby or something. No different from a gimmick of someone loving music or someone loving beer. They simply used items associated with the hobby like a guitar or cans of beer as props for the wrestler. In this case they are using fake arcade machines and consoles. Heck the Undertaker had an urn as a prop ffs.
> 
> Also, Cena, HBK, Kurt, and many more have shown one can be a serious badass while being funny and still be booked in the main event. Not sure why this is still a thorn in people's perception of which type of gimmick are allowed for wrestlers higher up the card.


The problem with "paying his dues" is that in wrestling first impressions are everything. And guys with his size and skills need to be dominant and not goofy the moment you see them. And if you don't want them to overshadow established stars then you book them as bodyguards like Diesel/Big Bossman for a time.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *My main issue is that people have blamed WWE for holding him back for the last five years, whether it be with an evil foreigner gimmick or comedy gimmick, yet he enjoys doing the same type of shit in a company with almost complete creative freedom. His fans need to accept that he's never going to be what you want him to be and he doesn't care about your opinion if you disagree.*


I'll always say that Rusev deserved better than what he got in the WWE. If nothing else he should have been used better than just as a jobber. And the way WWE sabotaged him when he was his most over is pathetic.

All that said, Miro seems like he's actually happy to be a comedy character. I want more for Miro because of his talent and how entertaining he can be, but Miro himself is happy being a joke in the undercard.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wolf Mark said:


> The problem with "paying his dues" is that in wrestling first impressions are everything. And guys with his size and skills need to be dominant and not goofy the moment you see them. And if you don't want them to overshadow established stars then you book them as bodyguards like Diesel/Big Bossman for a time.


He has been winning matches so he has been dominant? He is portrayed as the muscle of that tag team so he is playing the 'bodyguard' role too. The bodyguard role is to protect inexperienced big men from being exposed in the ring. Rusev do not have that issue. What's wrong again?


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> 1. Fair point but we're talking AEW, he hasn't really shown any of this charisma in AEW just yet.


i dont buy that booking hides charisma maybe in some sense but Rusev as Miro in AEW shows charisma especially in the way that hes been carrying himself in the ring. Even his debut promo while not great showed a strong persona, aura. But AEW hasn't been bringing out the best in him so I hope that changes soon. Does anyone think Kip Sabian would be more charismatic in another promotion?


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

FriedTofu said:


> He has been winning matches so he has been dominant? He is portrayed as the muscle of that tag team so he is playing the 'bodyguard' role too. The bodyguard role is to protect inexperienced big men from being exposed in the ring. Rusev do not have that issue. What's wrong again?


What's wrong? He should not be the goof in a videogame angle with mid carders.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wolf Mark said:


> What's wrong? He should not be the goof in a videogame angle with mid carders.


But he is a mid-carder. Also nothing wrong with being a goof to connect to audiences. The Rock was goofy as hell and is one of the biggest name in wrestling of all time. Heck Orange Cassidy is one of the biggest star of AEW and he is goofy as hell.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

FriedTofu said:


> But he is a mid-carder. Also nothing wrong with being a goof to connect to audiences. The Rock was goofy as hell and is one of the biggest name in wrestling of all time. Heck Orange Cassidy is one of the biggest star of AEW and he is goofy as hell.


Rock was not involved in video games gimmicks. He was involved in the biggest angles in wrestling, wrestling the top guys and he was seen as the guy at the top of the mountain, the top dog. He was not the butt of the joke. people were laughing with him as he was making fun of everybody else, they were not laughing at him. He was basically the top athlete of the campus that every male students wanted to be and that all the girls wanted to be with. He was basically the Ric Flair of his day.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Yeah it's kind of a shame. I didn't watch last week so don't know what's going on with him lately. To me, him coming in and initially just destroying people seems like a no-brainer, then put him in bigger feuds. Worry about creative once the AEW crowd really catches on to him the performer.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wolf Mark said:


> Rock was not involved in video games gimmicks. He was involved in the biggest angles in wrestling, wrestling the top guys and he was seen as the guy at the top of the mountain, the top dog. He was not the butt of the joke. people were laughing with him as he was making fun of everybody else, they were not laughing at him. He was basically the top athlete of the campus that every male students wanted to be and that all the girls wanted to be with. He was basically the Ric Flair of his day.


Rock referring to himself in the third person when he was in the mid card while he was heel is as goofy as a video game gimmick.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

FriedTofu said:


> Rock referring to himself in the third person when he was in the mid card while he was heel is as goofy as a video game gimmick.


You are way more fried than tofu.


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

FriedTofu said:


> Rock referring to himself in the third person when he was in the mid card while he was heel is as goofy as a video game gimmick.


Anybody calling someone a roody poo in this day and age would probably be laughed at,either way back in the day he was great talent but let me remind you the Iwc hated him before his heel turn in 2003 and his crowd reactions where bad


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

FriedTofu said:


> Rock referring to himself in the third person when he was in the mid card while he was heel is as goofy as a video game gimmick.


----------



## kamaro011 (Jan 3, 2012)

If everyone does what The Rock does back then, they will be laughed at. Fortunately for The Rock his talent make the gimmick/persona looks like a shit at the first glance into something gold.

The Rock also benefited from talent around him that talented enough (not as close as The Rock), so his Gimmick/persona is also being enchanced/elevated to the highest level.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

I like Miro and I do still feel like the guy has a lot of charisma.

Having said that, this gamer thing sucks. Being a gamer doesn't add anything to Miro at a time when a lot of people play video games. When a lot of wrestlers play video games without it being included in their wrestling character. I want to see Miro use his personality in a better way. Be a complete beast and stop being in boring storylines that revolve around gaming.

As a fan of the guy I want to see him do something better than this. This isn't helping Kip and Penelope either. It's just "there" on the show without it being some interesting thing.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Is gamer even a personality trait in 2020? It seems like a pretty standard thing, and anyone leading with this really has no personality.


----------



## kamaro011 (Jan 3, 2012)

The Wood said:


> Is gamer even a personality trait in 2020? It seems like a pretty standard thing, and anyone leading with this really has no personality.


The Problem with Miro is there's no nuance of his gamer gimmick, it's just basically being himself of his twitch persona and that's boring as hell.

The gimmick isn't problem and there's many example of past wrestler using a bad gimmick at the first glance but actually can turn to be gold if the wrestler itself is talented and creativetly enough to pull it off.

If Miro is a great talent, he can turn his gamer gimmick as larger than life persona that can resonate with common people which can turn leads to casual audiece a draw. But unfortunately either the management or Miro is clueless on how to it.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Being a gamer would be an interesting tidbit but just like Sonny Kiss being gay you can't make an entire identity out of that.

AEW does this shit all the time, takes something from someones personality and uses it to define them. In both Miro and Sonny's case both guys have more to offer than being gay or being a gamer but AEW doesn't let them offer more.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I know very serious gamers, but they’ve got something else going on.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Being a gamer would be an interesting tidbit but just like Sonny Kiss being gay you can't make an entire identity out of that.
> 
> AEW does this shit all the time, takes something from someones personality and uses it to define them. In both Miro and Sonny's case both guys have more to offer than being gay or being a gamer but AEW doesn't let them offer more.


Or hangman with the alcohol.

He can’t be a guy who drinks he has to be a guy who simply can’t put the drink down, ever.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

La Parka said:


> Or hangman with the alcohol.
> 
> He can’t be a guy who drinks he has to be a guy who simply can’t put the drink down, ever.


Yes. It felt very “one-note” to me. Not surprising Page got over with it, but was it main event over?


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

La Parka said:


> Or hangman with the alcohol.
> 
> He can’t be a guy who drinks he has to be a guy who simply can’t put the drink down, ever.





The Wood said:


> Yes. It felt very “one-note” to me. Not surprising Page got over with it, but was it main event over?


Hey now... He also has crippling depression! I think that went more towards him becoming over for me than anything else, poor bastard. That being said, I know I have niche taste and can see why a depressed wrestler would not be appealing to a lot of people.

As for Miro, "Vidya game guy" is exactly enough of a gimmick for someone in the lower card, I think as you move up you should be adding more depth as you go IMO. Kip maybe could get away with it because he also has the Penelope Ford manager thing going on for him, but even then is a stretch, so to do that AND add another video game guy is just silly.

Finally, with Sonny... I don't really know what to say about this one. He's doing exactly what he's always done before he was ever part of AEW as far as I can tell. It's just not that interesting or compelling tbh. I think TK just saw this as a checking two diversity boxes with one hire. I don't think they're making Sonny be anything he doesn't want to be though (I hope)


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> I'll always say that Rusev deserved better than what he got in the WWE. If nothing else he should have been used better than just as a jobber. And the way WWE sabotaged him when he was his most over is pathetic.
> 
> All that said, Miro seems like he's actually happy to be a comedy character. I want more for Miro because of his talent and how entertaining he can be, but Miro himself is happy being a joke in the undercard.


Seems that way. You can´t complain about ceilings, when you are happy with this. It´s not even the partnership with Sabian&Ford or the gamer gimmick. It´s the complete lack of storylines, direction or commitment to the character. How about you start to model your wrestling moves&style after Streetfighter or Tekken to re-invent your offense and make it unique. How is Miro in AEW for months and nobody has bumped into him on the arcade machine, while he was about to break a record, or stumble over a power cord and disconnected his computer, to which Miro unleases the beast. How have they done nothing with the wedding/relationship. A lot of blame should also go to Tony Khan. What did he tell Rusev? Take my money and do whatever the f*** you want.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Gwi1890 said:


> Anybody calling someone a roody poo in this day and age would probably be laughed at,either way back in the day he was great talent but let me remind you the Iwc hated him before his heel turn in 2003 and his crowd reactions where bad


He was the most over dude before his heel turn. His crowd reactions before his heel turn was bad because he was seen as abandoning the business for Hollywood. Still massively over with most of the crowd. IWC always turn on anyone that is the top guy because it always end up as one guy fanbase against everyone else's fanbase.



kamaro011 said:


> If everyone does what The Rock does back then, they will be laughed at. Fortunately for The Rock his talent make the gimmick/persona looks like a shit at the first glance into something gold.
> 
> The Rock also benefited from talent around him that talented enough (not as close as The Rock), so his Gimmick/persona is also being enchanced/elevated to the highest level.


More like he had the benefit of fighting over the mid card title. Miro is fighting over nothing so he has nothing to fallback on while workshopping this.



kamaro011 said:


> The Problem with Miro is there's no nuance of his gamer gimmick, it's just basically being himself of his twitch persona and that's boring as hell.
> 
> The gimmick isn't problem and there's many example of past wrestler using a bad gimmick at the first glance but actually can turn to be gold if the wrestler itself is talented and creativetly enough to pull it off.
> 
> If Miro is a great talent, he can turn his gamer gimmick as larger than life persona that can resonate with common people which can turn leads to casual audiece a draw. But unfortunately either the management or Miro is clueless on how to it.


I have a feeling many would not mind if Miro choose to be a bodybuilder instead of a gamer as a gimmick, everything being the same except the setting changed from an arcade into a gym. People just can't get past their perception of what someone that likes to play video games has to be.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

think Miro is Twitch guy until Omega wins dat chip and goes on a run and fans fill arenas. They saving it.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

K4L318 said:


> think Miro is Twitch guy until Omega wins dat chip and goes on a run and fans fill arenas. They saving it.


You can’t just make people care once they don’t.


----------

